# kernel vs libata

## Harsesis

Ich habe mir einen neuen Server geleistet und deshalb muss ich auch ein neues Betriebssystem installieren. Da ich mit Gentoo 2004.0 sehr zufrieden war habe ich mich fuer Gentoo 2006.0 entschlossen. Im Grunde bin ich mit der Installation durch, waere da nicht der 2.6.15-gentoo-r3 kernel der meine SATA HDDs nicht erkennt. Ich habe den genkernel CD der auf der LiveCD drauf ist auf die HDD kopiert und in Lilo integriert; funktionert fehlerfrei, nur wird meine Netzwerkkarte von Broadcom nicht erkannt, ansonnsten wuerde ich diesen kernel nehmen. Das heisst das es am kernel liegen muss und die anderen Daten wie fstab stimmen muessen. Aber zurueck zu meinem eigentlichen Problem :

Wo aktiviere ich die libata im kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r3? ich finde es nicht, selbst wenn ich die .config selbst durchlese. Oder hat das der kernel ueberhaupt integriert?

Google liefert viele ergebnisse; nur nicht die die mir helfen, bin ratlos. Waere nett wenn ihr einem Neuling helfen koenntet!

----------

## platinumviper

Du musst den S-ATA Controller im Kernel aktivieren, für Nvidia S-ATA also:

```
This option enables support for NVIDIA Serial ATA.

If unsure, say N.

Symbol: SCSI_SATA_NV [=y]

Prompt: NVIDIA SATA support

  Defined at drivers/scsi/Kconfig:509

  Depends on: SCSI!=n && SCSI_SATA && PCI && EXPERIMENTAL

  Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> SCSI device support

        -> SCSI device support (SCSI [=y])

          -> SCSI low-level drivers

            -> Serial ATA (SATA) support (SCSI_SATA [=y])
```

Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die Netzwerkkarte.

platinumviper

----------

## Harsesis

Ok, dieser Post hoerte sich vorher etwas unhoeflich an (Sorry, war nicht beabsichtigt) daher mal nen Edit und Weitere Infos zum Fehler :

Laut lspci hab ich nen Intel SATA Controller, den zu aktivieren ist ja kein Problem. Ich habe den in meiner Kernelkonfig fest und nicht als Modul drinn, trotsdem geht nichts. Im gernkernel der LiveCD funzt es ja! Aber was genau ist der libata Treiber, bzw. Modul? Wo aktivier ich das? Ist dieser nicht bei den gentoo-sources dabei? Bin also immer noch Ratlos ...

Ach ja, die Netzwerkkarte funktioniert nicht mit dem Kernel der CD, mit dem eigenen wuerde sie. Hier mal die exakte Fehlermeldung beim eigenen Kernel :

```
md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

VFS: Cannot open root device "803" or unknown-block(8,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)
```

----------

## SvenFischer

meine Kernel .config:

```
#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y  <- ist eben mein SATA Treiber, such nach Deinem...

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

```

So, nach Deinem Neustar mit dem neune Kernel wirst Du unter /dev/sdxx Deine Platten finden

----------

## Anarcho

Wie sieht denn deine Kernel Config Zeile im Bootloader aus? Vielleicht ist auch da das problem?

----------

## platinumviper

 *Harsesis wrote:*   

> Ok, dieser Post hoerte sich vorher etwas unhoeflich an (Sorry, war nicht beabsichtigt)

 

Das hatte ich auch nicht so aufgefasst, ich war nur etwas knapp mit der Zeit, daher die kurze Antwort. Libata liegt unter /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.9/drivers/scsi/, wird automatisch erzeugt, wenn ein SATA Treiber aktiviert ist. Aktiviere einfach alle SATA Treiber, dann sollte Dein Rechner erst einmal laufen, anschliessend deaktivierst Du nach und nach einen oder mehrere Treiber, sobald der Kernel die Platten nicht mehr findet ...

Lies die Hilfstexte, manchmal findet man einen Treiber unter einem unerwarteten Namen (weil der Hersteller nicht der Entwickler ist, sondern "nur" eine Lizenz erworben hat).

<edit>Der Kernel der Live-CD ist "anti-optimiert", er soll auf möglichst vielen Systemen laufen, deshalb sind die meisten Treiber als Module kompiliert. Boote damit, mounte eine Partition und entferne nach und nach mit "rmmod" die SATA Module, dann weißt Du welches Du brauchst (es läßt sich nicht entfernen).</edit>

platinumviper

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

Intel benutzt den AHCI Standard. Deswegen solltest du auch den auswählen.

Außerdem solltest du das Sata-Modul und das SCSI-Platten Modul fest einkompilieren.

Eigentlich sollte man alles einkompiliern, was man a) zum booten braucht oder b) nicht hin und wieder entladen muß.

Denn eine initrd kostet auch nur Zeit und Platz - und wofür? 

Man hat einfach weniger Ärger, wenn alles, was wichtig ist, im Kernel drin ist.

und als grub Zeile hab ich das in meiner conf:

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 gentoo=nodevfs noexec=on nmi_watchdog=1

(warum vmlinuz? wegen make install! das macht ja netterweise einen vmlinuz symlink auf den installierten kernel und einen vmlinuz.old symlink auf den alten, spart eine menge tipperei und ärger)

----------

## Harsesis

Nochmal zur Netzwerkkarte; dieses Problem habe ich nur im schon compliierten kernel der Live-CD, bei "meinem" kernel ist der richtige Treiber drin! Auch muss der Bootloader (lilo) stimmen da ich diesen fertigen kernel ja problemlos boote also ist es ein reines .config Problem! Aber trotsdem mal meinen Abschnitt in lilo :

```
image=/boot/2.6.16-gentoo-r09/kernel

label=gentoo-2.6.16

read-only

root=/dev/sda3
```

Immer noch dasselbe Problem, hatte bis jetzt keine Zeit es zu loesen. Alle Optionen von oben habe ich durchprobiert! Laut LSPCI ist es dieser Controller :

```
IDE interface: Intel Corp. 6300ESB SATA Storage Controller (rev 02)
```

Kann mir vielleicht jemand seine .config Datei hochladen? dann kann ich mir sicher gehen das es definitif meine .config ist!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast Du  nur noch das Problem mit der Netzwerkkarte oder immer noch mit den Laufwerken?

----------

## Harsesis

Ich werde jetzt definitif NICHT zum VIERTEN mal fuer alle Lesefaulen schreiben was mit der Netzwerkkarte ist, das steht im ersten Post und im Post darueber. Kann mir bitte jemand eine .config Datei mit SATA unterstuetzung zukommen lassen? Bitte!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Sorry. Mein SATA läuft.

----------

## Harsesis

Sorry wegen meinem letzten Post, in letzter Zeit laeufft viel schief (nicht nur am PC) und deshalb bin ich etwas mit den Nerfen runter. Das Dein SATA laeufft, damit kann ich nix anfangen ...

Ich habe inzwischen einen "eigenen" Genkernel und nicht mehr die BIN Files der Boot CD, aber da ist dasselbe Spielchen mit der Netzwerkkarte. ein morprobe tg3 nach dem Booten beseitigt diesen "Bug" aber.

Wegen meinem Kernel (gentoo sources) bin ich kein Stueck weiter, alle (!!!) SATA Treiber sind fest im Kernel und trotsdem kernel Panic beim booten. Wenn mir jemand seine .config des kernels mit SATA unterstuetzung an Treepwood -at- gmx.de sendet waere ich SEHR dankbar. Bin nun auf Montage, das heisst 2 Wochen ausser Haus! Bis denne!

----------

